# Sondeffecte wie bei Matrix



## kuhlmaehn (21. Juni 2003)

*Soundeffecte wie bei Matrix*

Könnt ihr mir helfen, mit welchem Programm oder wie überhaupt ich die folgenden Effecte bei Matrix selber hinkriege.

Am Anfang bei Matrix macht Trinity diesen Tritt, wo die Kammera um sie herum dreht. Dabei wird der Sound flüssig langsamer und danach schnell wieder schneller. Dabei ist noch so ein anderes cooles Geräusch. Ich hoffe ihr kennt das.

Dann kommen immer Geräusche, wenn jemand irgendwie springt aber auch beim Schlagen, hört sich an wie wenn man einen Bambusstock durch die Luft schlägt.

Und das Geräusch, das kommt als Neo das erste mal in die echte Welt geht. Das mit dem flüssigen Spiegel. Als er schreit wird die Stimme so komisch verzerrt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen,

Danke im Voraus,
kuhlmaehn


----------



## El_Schubi (24. Juni 2003)

cubase sx kann das z.b. und da es sich hierbei um ein sehr professionnelles und gutes programm handelt wird es auch für filmproduktionen eingesetzt.
dieses wabern kann man z.b. mit einer pitchkurve erzeugen.
ein gutes programm wie cubase sx läßt dabei das audioschnipsel genauso lange wie es war. billigere programm strecken das wav einfach, ist für professionnelle soundarbeit also nicht wirklich einsetzbar... 
 "hört sich an, als ob jemand mit einem bambusstock durch die luft schlägt" >>> vermutlich wirds genau das auch sein  
da muß man eben rumprobieren, schlag doch mal mit einem bambusstab durch die luft und nimm das mit einem micro auf (nimm aber ein Kondensatormikrofon für 200€+, sonst wirds ziemlich bescheiden).
das verzerren der stimme entsteht durch verschiedene effekte und equalizer, deren paramter animiert (heißt das beim soundprogramm auch so?  ) sind, naja die parameter der einzelnen "zutaten" ändern sich jedenfalls während das geräusch erklingt 

also cubase sx kommt für sowas in frage und wird glaube ich professionnel auch häufig eingesetzt. die benutzeroberfläche ist meiner meinung nach hervorragend und sehr gut zu bedienen. soundqualität ist top! kosten tut das programm allerdings 800€ dazu kommt eine audiohardware ca. 400€ (untere grenze) und mindestens ein kondensatormikrofon (200€+). 
sounds gibts übrigens auch auf sogenannten samplecds die kannst du dann ins cubase laden und modifizieren, also z.b. so, daß sie wabern...

mfg el


----------



## kuhlmaehn (25. Juni 2003)

Ok danke !
Dann werd ich wohl noch ein bisschen sparen müssen


----------



## El_Schubi (25. Juni 2003)

Vielleicht gibts ja noch eine billigere Lösung, aber diese von gerade eben, ist die einzige, die ich kenne 
Ruf vielleicht mal bei http://www.thomann.de an und laß dir was empfehlen.
aber wenn du sagst soundqualität wie bei matrix, werden sie dir vielleicht noch was teureres zuammmenstellen


----------

